
The Happy Demise of the 10X Engineer - KhalilK
http://nuzzel.com/sharedstory/07302014/a16z/the_happy_demise_of_the_10x_engineer
======
marktangotango
>The other layers of the stack will be abstracted away entirely and writing
software will continue to look more like assembling a collection of Github-
hosted libraries and APIs.

Then you're constrained to the solutions others are also using, with all the
preconceptions and problems associated with them. If all you're doing is
putting together lego blocks as the author maintains, then that's not 10x,
that's 1x. Developer productivety trends toward 1 the author maintains, and
non technical people can create the next billion dollar start up, because it's
all building blocks. Like plumbing according to the author.

Tell that to the plumber who flooded my basement due to improperly sealing the
pipes feeding the shower head.

------
greenyoda
This was extensively discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8109083](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8109083)

